# PMDD premix from aquariumfertilizer.com



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

has anyone tried this? i am ready to start fertilizing my tank in an effort to keep more demanding plants, and came across this stuff.

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/i...rnEdit=9&Returnitemname=&ReturnShowItemStart=

PMDD Pre-Mix 1 lb contains 1 part each of Potassium Nitrate, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Plantex CSM+B


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

You should just get the individual bags of fertilizer. Get some KNO3, KH2PO4 for the phosphate you are going to need, GH booster instead of potassium Sulfate and a bag of CSM+B for trace. Do you know how much calcium and magnesium is in your tap water? It should be listed in your local municipalities water quality report?


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i do not but when i am off on friday i will find out. thank you for the info, i am very new to fertilizing (first time) and don't want to ruin my tank. it has been running for 2 years now in many different forms while i collected equipment to plant it lol.


----------

